# 2015 "BIG FISH AWARDS"/ aka *BUMP* Board



## HOUSE

*Here's an ongoing leaderboard for the top fish caught in our Southwest Ohio area for 2015.*
-If you catch a bigger fish than one of the current leaders and want to *bump* it, please reply to the thread with the species, length, body of water, and a quick note containing anything you want to share about the catch.

You must include a photo of the fish with some sort of measuring device or proof of length. (If you can't prove the length down to the nearest inch, you can still submit it for an "honorable mention"). This is an honor system, so please keep it honest and the discussions clean. Any fish caught from Jan 1st, 2015 until December 31st, 2015 is eligible and fish must be caught from a body of water in Southwest Ohio. (Any disputes will be settled by a vote from fellow OFG members.) Good luck!!!

The following species are eligible: 
*BASS*:
Largemouth
Smallmouth
Spotted Bass
White bass
Hybrid/Striper

*CATFISH*:
Blue
Channel
Flathead

*OTHER*:
Crappie
Saugeye/Walleye
Carp/Buffalo
Bluegill/Sunfish
Rockbass
Musky
Gar

(I'll try to update the list weekly, so please be patient...this could end up being a lot of work!)

-House

*LARGEMOUTH BASS*
*1) SMITTY FISHER*
*22in largemouth bass. Caught on 5in swimbait.*
*gravel pit, September 2015*
*








1) EATSLEEPFISH:
June 2nd
22in largemouth.
Black/red buzzbait
Pond*








*
2) Flannel_Carp
21"
Sunday May 3, 2015
Lake
Skirted Jig with Big Joshy 2.75" Crawl







*

3) ESTRONG:
Large Mouth Bass, 20.5 inches. (some say 20, others say 21 so I'll split the difference, you can decide)
Caught: January 4th, 2015
Location: Local Water Impoundment
Other: See "official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/commu...d.php?t=271211









Honorable mentions:
TRAILBREAKER: 5 pound LMB








*TIC*: Unkown length:
Caught in a small lake on a wacky rigged green pumpkin Stike King Shim-e-Stick.









*JoeFro*: 21" LMB (no measurement)











*Smallmouth*
*1) coangler: *
*21.5 inch smallmouth bass*
*Whitewater River*
*50 degree water temp*
*12/12/15*
*Jerkbait along current seam*
*









2) BaitWaster
19.75 inches*
Smallmouth bump! Sorry M.L.! 19.75 inches on a hot day in a creek Southwestern style. June 11, 2015. Caught on 4.5 Reaction Innovations paddletail swimbait/ color sunfish.
*








3) ML1187
19.25 Smallmouth.
SW Ohio River
Monday May 11,2015
Zoom green pumpkin tube








(second picture): http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af73/ML1187/Mobile Uploads/96B9E158-6016-4E56-90C4-59AD6D3F2A7D_zpsxpvnfocv.jpg

4) CAT MANGLER*
*19*" 4.5#'s GMR
3.5" watermelon tube on 3/8 tube jig.
When Steve says go fishing, you listen. Ever since the "Fake your own Death" thread, I have had a voice in my head to the likening of Red Foreman from That 70's Show saying "go fishing, DUMBA$$"! Best fishing tip ever!
*









5) IGBullshark
18.5 inch smallmouth
Caught in a small creek
Tackle - 7wt fly rod with a large olive/brown wooly bugger









Honerable mention (no measurement):
OSG (Steve Coomer)
19.5"*
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7658/17019939889_741d2d912a.jpg

*Spotted Bass
1) ESTRONG:*
Spotted Bass, 16 inches.
Caught: May 15th, 2015
Location: Local Water Impoundment
Other: See "official" report here.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/15-minutes-10-casts-3-fish-back-to-the-books.280288/









Honorable mention:
SmittyFisher: (no measurement)









2)* CAT MANGLER*:
15" GMR
3.5" green pumpkin seed tube on 3/8 tube jig. I will just let House decide if it is actually a spotted, first one for me. Reply: at least the last 2 inches of the tail look like a spotted bass











*White bass
-*No one has a good white bass so far?!?

*Hybrid Striped Bass:*
*1) lynchingfish513*
*Hybrid. 28.5 inches 8.46 pounds*
*Caught on large minnow**. 








2) SMITTY FISHER
24.25 inch Hybrid
EF
Crank Bait







*

*STRIPED BASS:
1) BNT55 
25" & 6.5#
Whitewater
Swimbait*









Honorable mention (no photo with measurement)
*HOUSE *- 34" striper. GMR. Black/Silver X-rap


----------



## HOUSE

*2015 LEADERBOARD/SUBMISSIONS
(*continued*)*

*CATFISH:
Blue Catfish
1) SMITTYFISHER*
47 inches and 52 pounds.
Big cat. I got her in flooded Ohio River winter conditions. The day started off at 0 degrees, but the cat and a nice paddlefish warmed me up. 








2) EATSLEEPFISH:
43in and heavy enough to tweak my back while pulling him out lol
Caught on April 9th.
Location: A muddy creek
Bait: 3in white grub









*Channel
1) LYNCHINGFISH513*
29 inches
10 pounds
Caught on the Ohio river using cut skipjack.
*








1) SURF STRIKER
27", 8.66 lbs*
5-8-2015
Location: Ohio river
Condition: cool temp, no wind, 5-6" water clarity. Lots of mosquitoes.
Bait: cut skipjack








*
2) CRAWDUDE*
25" Channel
Twitch-bait
River
*









Flathead
1) ESTRONG: 
Flathead Catfish, 39 Inches. (39 inches measured over the top, 36 inches if tape is flat)
Caught: June 10th
Location: GMR
Other: See "Official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/switching-it-up-6-10-flatbread-run.281996/*

**
*2) LYNCHFISHING513*
*35 inches *
*20 pounds *
*Ohio river with cut skipjack.*
*







*

3)ESTRONG:
*Flathead Catfish, 29ish Inches. (29 with the tape flat on the ground, over the top 32 or 33)
Caught: June 10th
Location: GMR
Other: See "Official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/switching-it-up-6-10-flatbread-run.281996*

*OTHER: 
Crappie
1) *YAKFISH
15" White Crappie
March 21, 2015
Tube bait








__________________
ZARASPOOK
15" Black Crappie
-Caught May 3 at Grand Lake St. Mary's. The plastic bait was a Watsit Grub (kind of a creature bait) on a jig.








*
Saugeye/Walleye
1) CatMangler
25.75"*
-Mythical Eastwood saugeye. Stretched to almost 25.75", but I'm comfortable with calling at 25.5". 5.75#'s out of a weed bed in about 10-12 fow. Caught on a green pumpkin 3.75" tube jig just before sunset.
*








2) TRAILBREAKER
(No measurement, but it's TB and he wouldn't lie to us, right?)
21'' saugeye caught on a chartruse jig... caught the 18th GMR in hamilton







*

* Honerable mention (no measurement):
OSG (Steve Coomer)
Saugeye 25.5*

*Carp/Buffalo*

*Bluegill/Sunfish*
1)SALMONID
10.5"
-Gill taken on a Bobby Garland paddle bait fishing for crappies a little bit ago in the heavy wind, several other gills caught including one just under 9" and some small lm bass, HSB, channel cats and a few perch, ironically, never got any of my black crappies...









2) CRAWDUDE:
Bluegill, 9", Small Pond
Caught Saturday, April 4th, 4:30 PM
Conditions: muddy, cool
Tackle: TenkaraUSA Ito with level line
Bait: Bully's Bluegill Spider Fly (Olive w/White Legs and red head), Size 6









*Rockbass*
*1)Flannel_Carp:*
*Rockbass, 10", River
Caught Sunday September 20,2015
Bait: Chrome/Blue Rebel Pop-R









1)CAT MANGLER:
9" GMR
3.5" GP tube n jig*









*
Musky
1) Captain Failboat:
5". Caught at Caesar's Creek 6/4/2015 on a shallow crank, Shad colored. Not big, but my first ever. He flopped right before the picture but the board is 15 inches.*









*Pike:*
*1) FlannellCarp:*
*Species: Northern Pike
Length: Pictured at 28.5"
Date: 12/13/15










2) BellbrookBass
28" Pike. SConner caught a bigger one so I'll gladly see his bump mine if he posts it over here.*









*Gar*
*HOUSE: 48" and 51" gar. Caught 1/24/15 - Ohio River. 5/8ounce BPS lazer blade (chrome).*
*















*


----------



## Crawdude

Thanks for putting this together HOUSE! Here is my submission, I'm going to start this big!

*Bluegill, 9", Small Pond*

Caught Saturday, April 4th, 4:30 PM
Conditions: muddy, cool
Tackle: TenkaraUSA Ito with level line
Bait: Bully's Bluegill Spider Fly (Olive w/White Legs and red head), Size 6


----------



## fishknife

Rock bass might be a good addition to the list. I know the stream fishermen catch a lot of them while smallmouth fishing.


----------



## BaitWaster

Nice job HOUSE! Crawdude's been waiting to get that bluegill on the list!


----------



## Crawdude

BaitWaster said:


> Nice job HOUSE! Crawdude's been waiting to get that bluegill on the list!


Hahaha! Yes I have.


----------



## HOUSE

Crawdude said:


> Hahaha! Yes I have.


*Updated*
-You are now winning the entire thing, Crawdude. You are clearly the best fisherman in all of Southwest Ohio. Nice job!!!

(I also added the Rockbass for you, FishKnife.)


----------



## Crawdude

HOUSE said:


> *Updated*
> -You are now winning the entire thing, Crawdude. You are clearly the best fisherman in all of Southwest Ohio. Nice job!!!
> 
> (I also added the Rockbass for you, FishKnife.)


Yes! Undisputed champion! I'm taking a screen shot of this and framing it.


----------



## EStrong

Here's my submission, can't let a dude who masters Photoshop lead the way with a bluegill, LOL...

*Large Mouth Bass, 20.5 inches.* (some say 20, others say 21 so I'll split the difference, you can decide)
Caught: January 4th, 2015
Location: Local Water Impoundment
Other: See "official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/winter-hawg-1-4-2015.271211/

View media item 18959View media item 18958


----------



## EStrong

Crawdude said:


> Yes! Undisputed champion! I'm taking a screen shot of this and framing it.


LOL... My fish eats your fish for breakfast.


----------



## Crawdude

EStrong said:


> LOL... My fish eats your fish for breakfast.



Come on man, you couldn't let me bask in my glory for a little longer?

Seriously though, nice LMB


----------



## EStrong

Crawdude said:


> Come on man, you couldn't let me bask in my glory for a little longer?
> 
> Seriously though, nice LMB


I thought 3 1/2 hours was long enough. 

I'm a bit disappointed you didn't put the p-shop skills to work and create a "Boom 8 Pounds" bluegill.

If it's any consolation, you're my favorite white man who owns a canoe.


----------



## Crawdude

EStrong said:


> I thought 3 1/2 hours was long enough.
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed you didn't put the p-shop skills to work and create a "Boom 8 Pounds" bluegill.
> 
> If it's any consolation, you're my favorite white man who owns a canoe.



Thanks man, most of my favorite canoe owners are Canadian.


----------



## Cat Mangler

fishknife said:


> Rock bass might be a good addition to the list. I know the stream fishermen catch a lot of them while smallmouth fishing.


Agreed, but mostly because it is the only species I have a chance at!

Thanks a ton House for the time you have decided to dedicate to this. Stand up guy for sure man!


----------



## HOUSE

*updated*
-Crawdude is no longer the best fisherman in Southwest Ohio. Good job EStrong!


----------



## EStrong

HOUSE said:


> *updated*
> -Crawdude is no longer the best fisherman in Southwest Ohio. Good job EStrong!


Yes!!! I'm taking a screen shot of this and framing it. LOL...  (shot out to Crawdude!)


Seriously, there are a ton of great anglers and great people here in the SW Forum. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's big fish this year and hearing of everyone's successes. There have been some monster cats already brought in this year that dwarf anything I've caught in recent history.

Thanks for putting this together House! You're alright for a white boy.  (didn't I already make a similar reference in this thread already? lol)

E...


----------



## Crawdude

EStrong said:


> Yes!!! I'm taking a screen shot of this and framing it. LOL...  (shot out to Crawdude!)
> E...



It's all cool EStrong. I'm proud to be tied with you as best angler in SW Ohio!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I guess I have a worthy submission myself.

Blue catfish, 43in and heavy enough to tweak my back while pulling him out lol

Caught on April 9th.
Location: A muddy creek
Bait: 3in white grub 

My fish ate all ya'lls fish for breakfast


----------



## HOUSE

*updated*
I think we have a new sheriff in town


----------



## BaitWaster

HOUSE said:


> *updated*
> I think we have a new sheriff in town


Where's your fish House?


----------



## HOUSE

BaitWaster said:


> Where's your fish House?


I didn't want to post my 3 big blues and have ESF and Smitty rub it in my face how tiny they are compared to their monster 40 inchers lol. I'll post a few gar and stripes as soon as I get my procrastinated taxes done


----------



## Salmonid

is Kiser considered SW??

Thanks Salmonid


----------



## SMBHooker

Salmonid said:


> is Kiser considered SW??
> 
> Thanks Salmonid


I say it is for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Rooster

Nope, Kiser is Central according to gofishohio (yes, that is still a thing)

I could not find a lake map, but here is the division according to ODNR:

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/information/pub318.pdf

Now, I might be headed to Kiser on Sunday, and if I catch a crappie worth entering..I could be persuaded that Kiser is in fact in the SW!


----------



## SMBHooker

Rooster said:


> Nope, Kiser is Central according to gofishohio (yes, that is still a thing)
> 
> I could not find a lake map, but here is the division according to ODNR:
> 
> http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/information/pub318.pdf
> 
> Now, I might be headed to Kiser on Sunday, and if I catch a crappie worth entering..I could be persuaded that Kiser is in fact in the SW!


Hmmm . . . . . I must be farther North than I think? :what:


----------



## yakfish

15" crappie
March 21, 2015
Tube bait


----------



## Salmonid

No big deal, Ill catch a bigger catfish in the next several days then the 26" channel I was gonna enter from there so no big deal. Hopefully at Sundays Ohio River tourney

Salmonid


----------



## strongto

Salmonid said:


> No big deal, Ill catch a bigger catfish in the next several days then the 26" channel I was gonna enter from there so no big deal. Hopefully at Sundays Ohio River tourney
> 
> Salmonid


Ha that's definitely the right attitude


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

25 1/4" channel cat
Great Miami River
Clear & cold water 
Using chicken liver 1 ft off bottom
Caught sometime in January around the end of the month 










I like this idea. It will be fun.

Never mind scratch this. I can't prove it was 25 1/4" since I didn't get a pic with a measuring device...


----------



## EStrong

I can tell this is going to be an epic thread! And... it's only April. I can't wait to see what people have caught and what this thread looks like in August or September.


----------



## Just Fishin'

EStrong said:


> I can tell this is going to be an epic thread! And... it's only April. I can't wait to see what people have caught and what this thread looks like in August or September.


I agree! Great seeing some big fish from the local waters!







BuzzBait Brad said:


> 25 1/4" channel cat
> Great Miami River
> Clear & cold water
> Using chicken liver 1 ft off bottom
> Caught sometime in January around the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this idea. It will be fun.
> 
> Never mind scratch this. I can't prove it was 25 1/4" since I didn't get a pic with a measuring device...


Nice channel cat! Lots of time to get another with a pic of the length.. good luck!


----------



## BaitWaster

SMBHooker said:


> Hmmm . . . . . I must be farther North than I think? :what:


Did you just take yourself out of the SW crew?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Just Fishin' said:


> I agree! Great seeing some big fish from the local waters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice channel cat! Lots of time to get another with a pic of the length.. good luck!


Thanks. I've caught 3 more similar size, same spot. I struck a major honey hole. So I'm confident ill be able to pull another one out.


----------



## SMBHooker

BaitWaster said:


> Did you just take yourself out of the SW crew?


Great, now I'm homeless. LOL


----------



## EStrong

.


----------



## HOUSE

*updated*
BuzzBait Brad - we'll give you an honorable mention for that nice channel cat


----------



## greghal

montagc said:


> Mods: Can we get a sticky?
> 
> Are we going by District 5 as defined by ODNR?


According to this map I think your good SMB for SW Ohio.


----------



## savethetrophies

HOUSE said:


> *updated*
> BuzzBait Brad - we'll give you an honorable mention for that nice channel cat


Speaking of that channel Brad, I'm going to stop at a small creek and knock the dust of my sein Wednesday. Net a few chubs real quick and bring them with me bass fishing. Come home and bumb your unofficial channel of the list


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

savethetrophies said:


> Speaking of that channel Brad, I'm going to stop at a small creek and knock the dust of my sein Wednesday. Net a few chubs real quick and bring them with me bass fishing. Come home and bumb your unofficial channel of the list


I'll get an official one soon! It's on buddy.


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Let's get a few more categories up and running...

Saugeye 25.5










SMB 19.5


----------



## Cat Mangler

oldstinkyguy said:


> let's get a few more categories up and running...
> 
> Saugeye 25.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smb 19.5


booooooom! officially throwin down!


----------



## oldstinkyguy

Aww h%$^ I didn't read the rules. I didn't take a photo of fish with ruler. I did have wintess tho does that count? Oh well NVM the smallie wasn't going to win anyways I was just trying to kick things off. ( tho the saugthing had a chance, sigh) 

Ill do better next time


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

oldstinkyguy said:


> Aww h%$^ I didn't read the rules. I didn't take a photo of fish with ruler. I did have wintess tho does that count? Oh well NVM the smallie wasn't going to win anyways I was just trying to kick things off. ( tho the saugthing had a chance, sigh)
> 
> Ill do better next time


You're in the same boat as me. I have a witness too!


----------



## Nubes

everyone knows the mouth has to be shut to count on a LM??? lol big either way you look at it! Usually get into a handful of 19-21 inch fish a year so hopefully I can contribute at some point?


----------



## IGbullshark

*BUMP*

I guess i'll take advantage of this while I can!

18.5 inch smallmouth
Caught in a small creek
Tackle - 7wt fly rod with a large olive/brown wooly bugger


----------



## Crawdude

IGbullshark said:


> I guess i'll take advantage of this while I can!
> 
> 18.5 inch smallmouth
> Caught in a small creek
> Tackle - 7wt fly rod with a large olive/brown wooly bugger


Wait, I thought catching a bass that size on a fly rod adds .5" to the fish. 19" small for sure. Did I mention I was jealous?


----------



## Crawdude

We still doing this?

25" Channel 

Twitch-bait

River


----------



## Smittyfisher

Big cat I got her in flood ohio river winter conditions the day started off at 0 degrees but the cat and a nice paddle fished warmed me up. 47 inches and 52 pounds. Again a big thanks goes to House for helping me land the beast. Oh ya she was caught on a small swim bait.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Largemouth Bass
21"
Sunday May 3, 2015
Lake
Skirted Jig with Big Joshy 2.75" Crawl


----------



## HOUSE

*updated* 5/5/2015
-We have our first two "BUMPS" today, with Flannel_Carp's 21" largemouth bumping off Estrong's tiny 20.5 incher, and then Smitty's giant 47" blue cat bumping off EatSleepFish's 43incher. I think Smitty's catfish ate the other one!

-Nice fish guys, keep 'em coming.


----------



## surfstriker

Oh btw people plz try not to stretch the fish lip out by 6" to make it longer. Lol. Jk. Congrat on your catch though


----------



## SMBHooker

Great thread House!!!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

surfstriker said:


> Oh btw people plz try not to stretch the fish lip out by 6" to make it longer. Lol. Jk. Congrat on your catch though


Yeah I noticed that when looking at the pictures later. I was so pumped when I landed him after missing so many fish that day and rushing to get it back in the water. Hadnt even considered I'd be using the picture in any sort of contest. There is some overlap on the tail though. Oh well, what can ya do.


----------



## EStrong

Lot's of nice fish! Well done people.


----------



## Cat Mangler

Well I was told by a wise man to do this so I will, and go a little further.

Spotted bass 15" GMR
3.5" green pumpkin seed tube on 3/8 tube jig. I will just let House decide if it is actually a spotted, first one for me.









Rock bass 9" GMR
3.5" GP tube n jig. Won't last long but ol well.









Small mouth bass 19" 4.5#'s GMR
3.5" watermelon tube on 3/8 tube jig.
When Steve says go fishing, you listen. Ever since the "Fake your own Death" thread, I have had a voice in my head to the likening of Red Foreman from That 70's Show saying "go fishing, DUMBA$$"! Best fishing tip ever!


----------



## surfstriker

I think this one beat the last channel cat
5-8-2015
Channel catfish 
Location: Ohio river
Condition: cool temp, no wind, 5-6" water clarity. Lots of Mosquitos. 
Bait: cut skipjack 
-27", -8.66 lbs-


----------



## Cat Mangler

surfstriker said:


> I think this one beat the last channel cat
> 5-8-2015
> Channel catfish
> Location: Ohio river
> Condition: cool temp, no wind, 5-6" water clarity. Lots of Mosquitos.
> Bait: cut skipjack
> -27", -8.66 lbs-


That thing looks like he's been through hell and back, must've been a fighter for sure. Nice!


----------



## ML1187

BUMP
19.25 Smallmouth. 
SW Ohio River
Monday May 11,2015
Zoom green pumpkin tube

Honored to catch a fish worthy of posting here. 

[

19.25 officially. 

[URL=http://s995.photobucket.com/user/ML1187/media/Mobile%20Uploads/21718126-CCC7-4E06-A9CD-5DB106C3C0F5_zpsrswxqn8y.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## savethetrophies

ML1187 said:


> BUMP
> 19.25 Smallmouth.
> SW Ohio River
> Monday May 11,2015
> Zoom green pumpkin tube
> 
> Honored to catch a fish worthy of posting here.
> 
> [
> 
> 19.25 officially.
> 
> [URL=http://s995.photobucket.com/user/ML1187/media/Mobile%20Uploads/21718126-CCC7-4E06-A9CD-5DB106C3C0F5_zpsrswxqn8y.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Awesome fish for the board! Yeaeaahhh


----------



## Smittyfisher

How about this Fatty..
24 inch Hybrid
EF
Crank Bait


----------



## EStrong

Smittyfisher said:


> How about this Fatty..
> 24 inch Hybrid
> EF
> Crank Bait


Damn!!! That thing looks like a football with fins and stripes. LOL... Was Tom Brady around when you caught that?


----------



## Smittyfisher

1


----------



## SMBHooker

H2O Mellon said:


> Thats what I was thinking too, about third week in April right?



Wouldn't of been as big if T-Brady was around . . . it would of looked more "deflated."


----------



## bnt55

Nice fish on here guys. I'm looking forward to posting, even put the fish ruler in the boat just in case.


----------



## EStrong

SMBHooker said:


> Wouldn't of been as big if T-Brady was around . . . it would of looked more "deflated."


Yes, true. I was thinking since Brady is so "hands on" with footballs (and football shaped items) he might have been trying to "alter" Smitty's fish once he got it on board.

I think Smitty would be more at home with Gronk in the boat than Brady. Gronk would just headbutt any fish they caught.


----------



## HOUSE

EStrong said:


> I think Smitty would be more at home with Gronk in the boat than Brady. Gronk would just headbutt any fish they caught.


Smitty already does that. Usually before he removes the lure from the fish's mouth, too.


----------



## HOUSE

*UPDATED* 5/14/2015
-Several good bumps so far, with ML1187's monster smallmouth and Smitty's giant "inflate-gate" hybrid striped bass taking the top spots for their class. Nice fish guys!


----------



## Smittyfisher

Inflate gate... you guys just put a big smile on my face, that cracked me up. I am just waiting for a House special!


----------



## bnt55

I don't know if this qualifies for anything but I caught this today on a swimbait, fought like the dickens and swam off to be enjoyed another day. It was longer than my fish ruler so I scaled it on the computer, it was definitely 25" possibly better since the lip is a little past the ruler, you guys can call that one.

25" Striper
6.5#
Whitewater
Swimbait


----------



## Cat Mangler

ML1187 said:


> BUMP
> 19.25 Smallmouth.
> SW Ohio River
> Monday May 11,2015
> Zoom green pumpkin tube
> 
> Honored to catch a fish worthy of posting here.
> 
> [
> 
> 19.25 officially.
> 
> [URL=http://s995.photobucket.com/user/ML1187/media/Mobile%20Uploads/21718126-CCC7-4E06-A9CD-5DB106C3C0F5_zpsrswxqn8y.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]


Well I WAS in the lead for about a week glad to be beaten though, since none of us would be in this if OSG followed the rules! Lol, I'd take the fatty over bragging rights any day! Nice fish for real though, get a weight by any chance?


----------



## GarrettMyers




----------



## Cat Mangler

GarrettMyers said:


>


Quit showing off!!!


----------



## BaitWaster

I got one even better


----------



## Cat Mangler

Yeah you guys are spankin me in the Dink's!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Since we are posting dinks...


----------



## EStrong

Bump!

Nothing against Cat Mangler, if his is a spotted bass, this one is a spotted bass. Lateral lines are splotchy and has the darker lines or semi "mask" coming off the eyes. Looks just like his, except BIGGER! LOL... 

*Spotted Bass, 16 inches.*
Caught: May 15th, 2015
Location: Local Water Impoundment
Other: See "official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/15-minutes-10-casts-3-fish-back-to-the-books.280288/

View media item 77600
View media item 77601


----------



## Cat Mangler

EStrong said:


> Bump!
> 
> Nothing against Cat Mangler, if his is a spotted bass, this one is a spotted bass. Lateral lines are splotchy and has the darker lines or semi "mask" coming off the eyes. Looks just like his, except BIGGER! LOL...
> 
> *Spotted Bass, 16 inches.*
> Caught: May 15th, 2015
> Location: Local Water Impoundment
> Other: See "official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/15-minutes-10-casts-3-fish-back-to-the-books.280288/
> 
> View media item 77600
> View media item 77601


Hey, no hard feelings here. I expected it to be shot down just as the smallie was and I'm sure the Rockie will be too. To be honest, I just figured posting them would motivate others to do so as well. 

As far as what it is, I can't seem to pull up the pic so couldn't say but I also have no clue about mine. When I first caught it, its lateral line was really dark and it's mask was faint, making me think I'd caught my first river lmb. I assumed when I noticed its mouth joint more forward like a smallie, it was just that. I am litteraly just going off what I have been told. 

You are a pretty darned good fisherman, as evident in your reports, so no qualms about it. Plus my name is Erik too so, we're all winners! Or at least that's what my mommy told me!


----------



## EStrong

Cat Mangler said:


> Hey, no hard feelings here. I expected it to be shot down just as the smallie was and I'm sure the Rockie will be too. To be honest, I just figured posting them would motivate others to do so as well.
> 
> As far as what it is, I can't seem to pull up the pic so couldn't say but I also have no clue about mine. When I first caught it, its lateral line was really dark and it's mask was faint, making me think I'd caught my first river lmb. I assumed when I noticed its mouth joint more forward like a smallie, it was just that. I am litteraly just going off what I have been told.
> 
> You are a pretty darned good fisherman, as evident in your reports, so no qualms about it. Plus my name is Erik too so, we're all winners! Or at least that's what my mommy told me!


Yeah, it's all in good fun. As I said before, can't wait to see this thread in Sept/Oct and what everyone has caught. Nov and Dec should be interesting as the Saugthing fishing picks up then.

I appreciate you calling me a "pretty darned good fisherman". In my opinion, I think I do ok for a white boy, but I'll take the compliment and run.  We do have a large assortment of very talented anglers here in the Southwest, you included. You've pulled out some nice fish I'd be proud to catch. Sooner or later we'll run into each other up on the GMR whether by accident or by plan. Next time I head that way I've got a bunch of people to text before I head out, LOL...

From one E to another E, Be Well and Fish Well.


----------



## HOUSE

*UPDATED* 5/19/2015
I posted your "spotted" largemouth bass up there, Estrong.


----------



## lynchingfish513

Channel cat
29 inches
10 pounds
Caught on the Ohio river using cut skipjack.


----------



## whodeynati

lynchingfish513 said:


> Channel cat
> 29 inches
> 10 pounds
> Caught on the Ohio river using cut skipjack.


The floor of that boat looks identical to mine!


----------



## lynchingfish513

whodeynati said:


> The floor of that boat looks identical to mine!


Hahaha cat slime covering the entire
Floor as well


----------



## HOUSE

That's one of the biggest channel cats I've ever seen, Lynch! Nice catch.


----------



## lynchingfish513

HOUSE said:


> That's one of the biggest channel cats I've ever seen, Lynch! Nice catch.


Thanks man that's one of the biggest I've ever caught. I Met whodeynati out there again last night an caught a 28.5 inch channel lol.


----------



## lynchingfish513

That's the 28.5 inch channel . And here's a flathead for the bump board don't think I saw one on here yet. 
35 inches 
20 pounds 
Ohio river with cut skipjack.


----------



## JoeFro

LMB just short of 21" so I cannot bump off Flannel Carp - but still a nice fish. Was a pig. Didn't take a pic of the measurement cause trying to get the fish back in the water quickly.















[/IMG]

Muskie from Friday. Not huge, but was pretty exciting to me. He curled around my body just as my son shot the picture. Sorry about pic quality - again trying to to get him back in the water ASAP










This picture just cause it's a pretty fish.










It's fun out there, but be safe.

JoeFro


----------



## Salmonid

Ok here is a test to import pic of 10.5" hybrid gill from my favorite pond









Salmonid


----------



## ML1187

Salmonid said:


> Ok here is a test to import pic of 10.5" hybrid gill from my favorite pond
> View attachment 186945
> 
> 
> Salmonid


WOW! What a monster. Biggest I've ever seen in person is a hair over 11. Beautiful fish Sal


----------



## Salmonid

ok since pic actually worked ( surprising with luck Ive had with new format) anyways gill taken on a Bobby Garland paddle bait fishing for crappies a little bit ago in the heavy wind, several other gills caught including one just under 9" and some small lm bass, HSB, channel cats and a few perch, ironically, never got any of my black crappies...

Salmonid


----------



## trailbreaker

21'' saugeye caught on a chartruse jig... caught the 18th GMR in hamilton


----------



## TIC

Caught a LMB that was probably over the big fish on the board, but I was in the bush and no tape measure with me. Here's the pic. You decide.

Caught in a small lake on a wacky rigged green pumpkin Stike King Shim-e-Stick.


----------



## zaraspook

This would tie Yakfish for his March 15" crappie. His was a white crappie. Mine is a 15" black crappie and caught May 3 at Grand Lake St. Mary's. The plastic bait was a Watsit Grub (kind of a creature bait) on a jig.





  








IMG_20150503_124657214_HDR




__
zaraspook


__
May 5, 2015




cGLSM 15 inch 5-3-15









  








IMG_20150503_124318289




__
zaraspook


__
May 5, 2015




bGLSM 15 inch 5-3-15









  








IMG_20150503_124130780




__
zaraspook


__
May 5, 2015




aGLSM 15 inch 5-3-15


----------



## ML1187

Beautiful Slab Zara! Looks like you just made it in on the border of the SW District 5 too! Congrats!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

TIC said:


> View attachment 186977
> Caught a LMB that was probably over the big fish on the board, but I was in the bush and no tape measure with me. Here's the pic. You decide.
> 
> Caught in a small lake on a wacky rigged green pumpkin Stike King Shim-e-Stick.


Keep a piece of electrical tape on your rod so you can take note of the length of any fish by moving it and measuring when you get home. Wouldn't have helped here but at least you would have known!


----------



## TIC

Flannel_Carp said:


> Keep a piece of electrical tape on your rod so you can take note of the length of any fish by moving it and measuring when you get home. Wouldn't have helped here but at least you would have known!


Thanks Flannel. That's a great idea.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Flannel_Carp said:


> Keep a piece of electrical tape on your rod so you can take note of the length of any fish by moving it and measuring when you get home. Wouldn't have helped here but at least you would have known!


They make an adhesive rod ruler. I think with all the pics on OGF you see of the fish next to the fishing rod this would be cool to do.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F06DY2/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_01_01_t_img_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## afishinfool

bellbrookbass said:


> They make an adhesive rod ruler. I think with all the pics on OGF you see of the fish next to the fishing rod this would be cool to do.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F06DY2/ref=pd_luc_rh_sbs_01_01_t_img_lh?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Or take some yellow model paint and hash your rod sitting next to tape measure..easy to do.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Bump.
June 2nd
22in largemouth.
Black/red buzzbait
Pond.

It's not the best pic. I do have one that shows the mouth better if you would rather have that one.


----------



## lynchingfish513

Damn that's a hog of a bass !!!! that's amazing.nice fish man!!


----------



## Captain Failboat

Musky! Leader by default lol. 15". Caught at Caesar's Creek 6/4/2015 on a shallow crank, Shad colored. Not big, but my first ever. He flopped right before the picture but the board is 15 inches.


----------



## SMBHooker

Surprised a Muskie hasn't been on the board previously.


----------



## Captain Failboat

SMBHooker said:


> Surprised a Muskie hasn't been on the board previously.


Yeah lol, somebody had one but didn't measure it.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Haven't seen a Pike on here, so I'll submit the one I caught in April. 28" Pike. SConner caught a bigger one so I'll gladly see his bump mine if he posts it over here.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

bellbrookbass said:


> Haven't seen a Pike on here, so I'll submit the one I caught in April. 28" Pike. SConner caught a bigger one so I'll gladly see his bump mine if he posts it over here.
> View attachment 187547


I didn't measure mine, it wasn't as big as yours but I'm guessing it was in the 20-22" range.


----------



## HOUSE

*Updated* 6/7/2015
-Apparently, I can only post 20 pictures per post, so I'll have to figure some way to show all of these sweet pictures. I'll see about squeezing some of them into the first post. Keep them coming, these pictures are amazing.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

I am gonna be that guy and put this out there. I know this is for fun, but having been bumped by a picture where you can't even see the actual measurement on the fish and almost the entirety of the tape measure is obscured and compressed under the fish and not straight, it is kind of disappointing. I have no doubt that fish is 22 inches, but that is hardly thanks to the tape measure. Proof of length down to the nearest inch is a requirement stated in the first post of this thread, so for your own sake and whomever you may be bumping please make an effort to get a decent picture of measure to keep it fun and fair.


----------



## SMBHooker

Flannel_Carp said:


> I am gonna be that guy and put this out there. I know this is for fun, but having been bumped by a picture where you can't even see the actual measurement on the fish and almost the entirety of the tape measure is obscured and compressed under the fish and not straight, it is kind of disappointing. I have no doubt that fish is 22 inches, but that is hardly thanks to the tape measure. Proof of length down to the nearest inch is a requirement stated in the first post of this thread, so for your own sake and whomever you may be bumping please make an effort to get a decent picture of measure to keep it fun and fair.


I have no dog in the hunt here but I find no disagreement with Flannel's logic. It's a game of inches so let's make sure it's clearly visible that your fish is "bumpable"


----------



## savethetrophies

Problem here is... Everyone measures there fish differently, and a lot do it the wrong way. Bass being measured with jaw opened is going to measured differently then bass with jaw closed. The correct way to do it is measure with jaw closed. Reason being is its shorter .... And then there are some posts on here where the measuring tape isn't even straight and wraps all the way around the fish .....and when it comes down to inches and half an inch and quarter of am inch and so forth well... Accuracy is going to be tough


----------



## TurtleJugger

13.2 white crappie









26in Common Carp









31in Blue cat









9in bluegill









17in Bass









21in Channel

Those are my biggest so far this year.


----------



## EStrong

Here's a nice link. http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/fishing-tips/measure/

Almost everyone, including myself, has not measured a fish correctly for this thread, a few have. Then again, this is nothing more than a showcase of Southwest Ohio Anglers here on OGF.

Personally, I can make points about my LMB being bumped; caught my LMB in *JANUARY*, when everyone, except for a few diehard anglers, was shut in and bitching about the cold, snow etc., I should get bonus inches added just for that fact alone. The *GIRTH* on mine is absolutely outstanding. Thicker than anyone else's and caught nowhere near the spawn, so it wasn't full of eggs, it be one dem natur-al hawgs. I need to get a scale, the weight would have been impressive. If I pinch the tail, close the mouth and line up the measuring tape a bit better, it's close to 21" no prob. But I'm not complaining, raising a stink, or whatever. I'm enjoying the amount and quality of the fish EVERYONE is catching and appreciating all the work House has put in so far. It's early June and there's still plenty of fish to come.

This contest is nice, but it doesn't really mean a damn thing. Recognition is ok, but personally I'm secure enough in myself and my fishing that I don't need anyone's approval or atta-boys to continue what I'm doing. I know and fish with more people who are not OGF members than are. The size, quality and quantity of the fish they catch might possibly blow your mind (a few dozen FO LMB and Smallies among them). Then again I'd hope most people on here do realize that OGF, even though it's a nice website, is not the who's who and catch all of all the excellent anglers in SW Ohio and surrounding areas.

My reel now has IPv6 WiFi, Enjoy! E...


----------



## Flannel_Carp

EStrong said:


> Here's a nice link. http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/fishing-tips/measure/
> 
> Almost everyone, including myself, has not measured a fish correctly for this thread, a few have. Then again, this is nothing more than a showcase of Southwest Ohio Anglers here on OGF.
> 
> Personally, I can make points about my LMB being bumped; caught my LMB in *JANUARY*, when everyone, except for a few diehard anglers, was shut in and bitching about the cold, snow etc., I should get bonus inches added just for that fact alone. The *GIRTH* on mine is absolutely outstanding. Thicker than anyone else's and caught nowhere near the spawn, so it wasn't full of eggs, it be one dem natur-al hawgs. I need to get a scale, the weight would have been impressive. If I pinch the tail, close the mouth and line up the measuring tape a bit better, it's close to 21" no prob. But I'm not complaining, raising a stink, or whatever. I'm enjoying the amount and quality of the fish EVERYONE is catching and appreciating all the work House has put in so far. It's early June and there's still plenty of fish to come.
> 
> This contest is nice, but it doesn't really mean a damn thing. Recognition is ok, but personally I'm secure enough in myself and my fishing that I don't need anyone's approval or atta-boys to continue what I'm doing. I know and fish with more people who are not OGF members than are. The size, quality and quantity of the fish they catch might possibly blow your mind (a few dozen FO LMB and Smallies among them). Then again I'd hope most people on here do realize that OGF, even though it's a nice website, is not the who's who and catch all of all the excellent anglers in SW Ohio and surrounding areas.
> 
> My reel now has IPv6 WiFi, Enjoy! E...


Cool dude, none of that has anything to do with this or what I was saying. I am not discounting ESF's fish, I am talking about half the pictures posted here so far. It pains me that you took it so personally. No need to be passive aggressive or put words in anyone's mouth; send me a PM if you want to talk.


----------



## TurtleJugger

I measure all mine with a measuring tape I always carry in my tackle box using the measure example on the fishing regulations. Also I take a lot of pics with the measuring tape but is hard to do sometimes while I'm alone or its dark.























Or I take a caparison pic and measure with my rod. I try to be as truth as possible


----------



## Cat Mangler

To be honest, most my pics don't show a proper measurement. I do pinch the tails and hold the mouth closed to line up on measurement. Just can't do it while taking a pic, only two hands here!

I thought this was an honor system thing. Most of us can look at a fish and tell what's what next to a tape. Doubt it would even come to it but, they can always be called out respectfully if that big of a deal. Don't see any point in getting hung up over a fish with zero payoff except saying they caught a nice fish. I am just enjoying the loads of quality specimens myself.


----------



## EStrong

Well, when you start off your post with this...


Flannel_Carp said:


> I am gonna be that guy and put this out there. I know this is for fun, *but having been bumped*


 That discounts what you said below. I'm just calling out the obvious.


Flannel_Carp said:


> Cool dude, none of that has anything to do with this or what I was saying. I am not discounting ESF's fish, I am talking about half the pictures posted here so far. It pains me that you took it so personally. No need to be passive aggressive or put words in anyone's mouth; send me a PM if you want to talk.


 So when you personally talk about being bumped by bogus measurements but not mentioning ESF, you are in fact discounting his catch. It doesn't pain me, but when you call out people on the website be ready for when someone calls BS on you also. My point being, ESF's measurements are not 100% clear and you basically called BS without using his name. I find it a very interesting coincidence that you waited until you were bumped to say something. Sour grapes? That's what it looks like to me and several others who have PM'd me since. The best thing to do, would be to delete your post. It really comes across badly.


----------



## SConner

bellbrookbass said:


> Haven't seen a Pike on here, so I'll submit the one I caught in April. 28" Pike. SConner caught a bigger one so I'll gladly see his bump mine if he posts it over here.


Mine was days before this post started so I thought it would not be right to post it. Very nice pike btw, I plan to hit 32 inches in the fall. I know where they live


----------



## Flannel_Carp

EStrong said:


> Well, when you start off your post with this... That discounts what you said below. I'm just calling out the obvious. So when you personally talk about being bumped by bogus measurements but not mentioning ESF, you are in fact discounting his catch. It doesn't pain me, but when you call out people on the website be ready for when someone calls BS on you also. My point being, ESF's measurements are not 100% clear and you basically called BS without using his name. I find it a very interesting coincidence that you waited until you were bumped to say something. Sour grapes? That's what it looks like to me and several others who have PM'd me since. The best thing to do, would be to delete your post. It really comes across badly.


Delete my post? Of course not; I wouldn't have said it if I hadn't meant it. Dude, I meant exactly what I said; you are taking this way out of context. It is obvious to me that his fish was 22 inches, and I never called his measurements bogus. What I did say is that it kind of sucked a little to be bumped by a fish where the measurement was covered up in the pic, because it did. That doesn't change anything, I was still bumped; I am not calling for his fish to be disqualified or anything so don't even act like I am. I just wanted to say something so guys might put a little more effort into their pics for this thread so others wouldn't have that feeling. Of course that is not a coincidence, and of course it is obvious about what prompted my post; how would it not be? I was just trying to be polite about it, I am sure he did not do it intentionally so why would I name drop?

As far as someone calling BS on me I guess you are talking about the mouth being open? Which of course, when my picture was taken the current leading LMB posted (yours) had it's mouth open in the measurement, so why would I be required to measure mine differently? If that is not what you meant then I am curious and would absolutely like to know.


----------



## EStrong

I really love the internet! I can live stream The Stanley Cup finals. Go Blackhawks!

To me, this conversation has run it's course. I'll reply to your PM in due time.


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Gotta love OGF....

I apologize my bass was not as well behaved as yours. It absolutely would not sit still for a pic. Out of the 6 I attempted that was the best one which shows the whole tape measure minus its lower lip. I almost lost the fish twice when it flopped dangerously close to the drink. Without a second pair of hands(or a well behaved fish) this type of contest is going to be difficult. Couple that with that fact of different measuring styles and you really don't know for sure. I'm sorry the pic isn't top notch. I did my best. If it's not good enough for the masses simply bump it to the honorable mention area. I'm thrilled to have caught 2 fish worthy of being on this board. My thought was this thread was to showcase what SW OH has to offer. Since there isn't money or prizes involved, getting to the exact millimeter shouldn't be necessary and getting worked up about it is rather goofy too. Anyway keep them coming guys. I'd love to see a 23in bass on here by August 

As a side note, here is the only other pic that I had to choose from that shows something....


----------



## HOUSE

Oh dear...I was hoping this wouldn't happen. There are some good points brought up here, especially about trying to take as good of a measurement as possible, but please keep in mind that this is all just for fun. 
- I think people will recognize a "sketchy" fish when they see one posted. It's an honor system, and at the end of the year when all the pictures are compiled, I think people will recognize the true trophies out of the bunch...and if they dont, well those aren't the anglers most of us care to impress anyways.
I'll try to use better discretion before I bump a fish going forward. I'll let you guys decide if it's worthy of a bump with a vote/poll.


----------



## whodeynati

Hopefully this 27" bass takes it spot on top! I know it looks sketchy but the board clearly shows 27". Thanks house for putting this on, can't please everyone


----------



## TurtleJugger

I heard that other groups use colored Yard sticks for online bass tournaments. Everybody buy a yardstick and paint it purple. Hell next year can be red and so on. That way everyone is using the same measuring system and different color year to year to take away the chance of someone cheating and using fish from last year. I thought that might be a good idea.


----------



## BaitWaster

Smallmouth bump! Sorry M.L.! 19.75 inches on a hot day in a creek Southwestern style. June 11, 2015. Caught on 4.5 Reaction Innovations paddletail swimbait/ color sunfish.


----------



## ML1187

BaitWaster said:


> Smallmouth bump! Sorry M.L.! 19.75 inches on a hot day in a creek Southwestern style. June 11, 2015. Caught on 4.5 Reaction Innovations paddletail swimbait/ color sunfish.


What a HOG BW!!! Congrats again. Looks like I'm gonna have to get a 20 to beat ya!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Bump:

Welp, let's get this thread back to top of the forum. 

Mythical Eastwood saugeye. Stretched to almost 25.75", but I'm comfortable with calling at 25.5". 5.75#'s out of a weed bed in about 10-12 fow. Caught on a green pumpkin 3.75" tube jig just before sunset.


----------



## zaraspook

Cat Mangler said:


> Bump:
> 
> Welp, let's get this thread back to top of the forum.
> 
> Mythical Eastwood saugeye. Stretched to almost 25.75", but I'm comfortable with calling at 25.5". 5.75#'s out of a weed bed in about 10-12 fow. Caught on a green pumpkin 3.75" tube jig just before sunset.


What a toad! You da man, Cat.


----------



## HOUSE

*Updated* 7/16/2015 - Nice fish, CatMangler! You bumped Trailbreaker...he's going to kick your butt!

I almost forgot your giant smallmouth, BaitWaster. That's a heck of a fish too! I'm sure ML's cursing the skies, too LOL.


----------



## Cat Mangler

HOUSE said:


> *Updated* 7/16/2015 - Nice fish, CatMangler! You bumped Trailbreaker...he's going to kick your butt.


Thanks man. 

Guess I'm not gonna be able to fish the Hamilton dam now, had high hopes too. But, I do not wanna poke that bear!!!


----------



## polebender

Eatsleepfish said:


> I guess I have a worthy submission myself.
> 
> Blue catfish, 43in and heavy enough to tweak my back while pulling him out lol
> 
> Caught on April 9th.
> Location: A muddy creek
> Bait: 3in white grub
> 
> My fish ate all ya'lls fish for breakfast


Did you catch that on that Zebco outfit? If so, that's impressive! Lol! Great catch BTW!


----------



## Eatsleepfish

polebender said:


> Did you catch that on that Zebco outfit? If so, that's impressive! Lol! Great catch BTW!


Yes, I have 2 Zebco 33s and they catch all of my fish. Just proving a $30 combo can catch anything a $300 one can. Of course it doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but it gets the job done everytime


----------



## canoe carp killer

Does the Scioto in Ross county count? If so how about grass carp and Bowfishing? I've got a contender if they do lol


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

canoe carp killer said:


> Does the Scioto in Ross county count? If so how about grass carp and Bowfishing? I've got a contender if they do lol


I saw your video. That was insane!


----------



## canoe carp killer

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I saw your video. That was insane!


Thanks man!!! I really appreciate it


----------



## robistro

approximately 23" (was over the metal boat measuring stick) weighed in at 6.5lb on an 'old' zebco plastic scale borrowed from a shore fisherwoman. caught at Cowan Lake - was going to get weighed and photo at the marina, but the guy kept goofin around too long and I didnt want the fish to die so we snapped a couple photos and set it free. 

Darn it! I wish I would have snapped a picture of it laying beside the measuring stick, but didnt think about it...too excited







HOUSE said:


> *Here's an ongoing leaderboard for the top fish caught in our Southwest Ohio area for 2015.*
> -If you catch a bigger fish than one of the current leaders and want to *bump* it, please reply to the thread with the species, length, body of water, and a quick note containing anything you want to share about the catch.
> 
> You must include a photo of the fish with some sort of measuring device or proof of length. (If you can't prove the length down to the nearest inch, you can still submit it for an "honorable mention"). This is an honor system, so please keep it honest and the discussions clean. Any fish caught from Jan 1st, 2015 until December 31st, 2015 is eligible and fish must be caught from a body of water in Southwest Ohio. (Any disputes will be settled by a vote from fellow OFG members.) Good luck!!!
> 
> The following species are eligible:
> *BASS*:
> Largemouth
> Smallmouth
> Spotted Bass
> White bass
> Hybrid/Striper
> 
> *CATFISH*:
> Blue
> Channel
> Flathead
> 
> *OTHER*:
> Crappie
> Saugeye/Walleye
> Carp/Buffalo
> Bluegill/Sunfish
> Rockbass
> Musky
> Gar
> 
> (I'll try to update the list weekly, so please be patient...this could end up being a lot of work!)
> 
> -House
> 
> *Largemouth
> 1) EATSLEEPFISH:
> June 2nd
> 22in largemouth.
> Black/red buzzbait
> Pond*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 2) Flannel_Carp
> 21"
> Sunday May 3, 2015
> Lake
> Skirted Jig with Big Joshy 2.75" Crawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 3) ESTRONG:
> Large Mouth Bass, 20.5 inches. (some say 20, others say 21 so I'll split the difference, you can decide)
> Caught: January 4th, 2015
> Location: Local Water Impoundment
> Other: See "official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/commu...d.php?t=271211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honorable mentions:
> *TIC*: Unkown length:
> Caught in a small lake on a wacky rigged green pumpkin Stike King Shim-e-Stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JoeFro*: 21" LMB (no measurement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whodeynati: 27" LMB (suspicious measurement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Smallmouth
> 1) BaitWaster
> 19.75 inches*
> Smallmouth bump! Sorry M.L.! 19.75 inches on a hot day in a creek Southwestern style. June 11, 2015. Caught on 4.5 Reaction Innovations paddletail swimbait/ color sunfish.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) ML1187
> 19.25 Smallmouth.
> SW Ohio River
> Monday May 11,2015
> Zoom green pumpkin tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (second picture): http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af73/ML1187/Mobile Uploads/96B9E158-6016-4E56-90C4-59AD6D3F2A7D_zpsxpvnfocv.jpg
> 
> 2) CAT MANGLER*
> *19*" 4.5#'s GMR
> 3.5" watermelon tube on 3/8 tube jig.
> When Steve says go fishing, you listen. Ever since the "Fake your own Death" thread, I have had a voice in my head to the likening of Red Foreman from That 70's Show saying "go fishing, DUMBA$$"! Best fishing tip ever!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) IGBullshark
> 18.5 inch smallmouth
> Caught in a small creek
> Tackle - 7wt fly rod with a large olive/brown wooly bugger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honerable mention (no measurement):
> OSG (Steve Coomer)
> 19.5"*
> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7658/17019939889_741d2d912a.jpg
> 
> *Spotted Bass
> 1) ESTRONG:*
> Spotted Bass, 16 inches.
> Caught: May 15th, 2015
> Location: Local Water Impoundment
> Other: See "official" report here.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/15-minutes-10-casts-3-fish-back-to-the-books.280288/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House note: Does that jaw extend past the eye?
> 
> 2)* CAT MANGLER*:
> 15" GMR
> 3.5" green pumpkin seed tube on 3/8 tube jig. I will just let House decide if it is actually a spotted, first one for me. Reply: at least the last 2 inches of the tail look like a spotted bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *White bass
> -*No one has a good white bass so far?!?
> 
> *Hybrid Striped Bass:
> 1) SMITTY FISHER
> 24.25 inch Hybrid
> EF
> Crank Bait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *STRIPED BASS:
> 1) BNT55
> 25" & 6.5#
> Whitewater
> Swimbait*


----------



## Eatsleepfish

Are saugeye and walleye separate for this contest? If not, dis-regard. If so, I caught this 19 inch walleye this morning(August 11) on the GMR using a pearl squirmin shad swimbait.


----------



## trailbreaker

nice is the GMR back down


----------



## Smittyfisher

I forgot to post this little fish. I just love girls with bellies.  She bit a lipless crank in shallow water be I had to be in ninja mode just to find fish. Snuck up on her in the yak using my fish finder to find the big foot balls smashing bait stealth was the key.


----------



## bellbrookbass

Been over a month since we've had any new posts on this thread. Are we going to see any bumps this weekend?


----------



## zaraspook

Activity should restart anytime now. Next 3 months should be interesting.


----------



## Smittyfisher

One of my big mouthed friends. Cough on a 5 inch swim bait


----------



## Flannel_Carp

*Rockbass, 10", River*
Caught Sunday September 20,2015
Bait: Chrome/Blue Rebel Pop-R


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> *Rockbass, 10", River*
> Caught Sunday September 20,2015
> Bait: Chrome/Blue Rebel Pop-R
> 
> View attachment 194138


Now I have to go out n target rockies to reclaim my title! 

Nice one flanman!


----------



## co-angler

21.5 inch smallmouth bass
Whitewater River
50 degree water temp
12/12/15
Jerkbait along current seam


----------



## Crawdude

co-angler said:


> View attachment 199010
> 
> 21.5 inch smallmouth bass
> Whitewater River
> 50 degree water temp
> 12/12/15
> Jerkbait along current seam


Holy hell! 

I was miles upstream of you, not fishing for smallmouth. I kept wondering if they were biting. This answers that question.


----------



## bellbrookbass

co-angler said:


> View attachment 199010
> 
> 21.5 inch smallmouth bass
> Whitewater River
> 50 degree water temp
> 12/12/15
> Jerkbait along current seam


Oh my!


----------



## strongto

That is truly one helluva December fish!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Spectacular specimen CA! Wtg!


----------



## trailbreaker

5 LBS large mouth bass white jig on a road runner jig withblade


----------



## polebender

co-angler said:


> 21.5 inch smallmouth bass
> Whitewater River
> 50 degree water temp
> 12/12/15
> Jerkbait along current seam


That's a true trophy coming from a river system! Great job and congrats!


----------



## BaitWaster

co-angler said:


> View attachment 199010
> 
> 21.5 inch smallmouth bass
> Whitewater River
> 50 degree water temp
> 12/12/15
> Jerkbait along current seam


Beautiful fish CoAngler!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Species: Northern Pike
Length: Pictured at 28.5"
Date: 12/13/15


----------



## bellbrookbass

Flannel_Carp said:


> Species: Northern Pike
> Length: Pictured at 28.5"
> Date: 12/13/15
> 
> View attachment 199061


Hmm, I'll be more closely scrutinizing this measurement once I get home. Haha Congrats!


----------



## lynchingfish513

Hybrid. 28.5 inches 8.46 pounds
Caught on large minnow.


----------



## HOUSE

lynchingfish513 said:


> Hybrid. 28.5 inches 8.46 pounds
> Caught on large minnow.
> View attachment 199076


My kind of fish! WOW! 

-I updated the board tonight (12/13/15). It's almost time to wrap up 2015  Great fish on here so far.


----------



## lynchingfish513

Thanks man, it put up one heck of a fight!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> Species: Northern Pike
> Length: Pictured at 28.5"
> Date: 12/13/15
> 
> View attachment 199061


Now see, you wouldn't have had to bust out the tape measure if you didn't hack of your HT!  

Awesome catch man, that smallie you got was a beaut too!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Again House, thanks a ton for putting in the time. I guess we should all be grateful you didn't annihilate everyone's chances of a striper win with that insane fish!

Also, those gars are awesome, and I love the measuring device you seem to have added to your paddle. Is that boat tape or did you paint it on yourself somehow? Hold up against water trauma well?


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> Now see, you wouldn't have had to bust out the tape measure if you didn't hack of your HT!
> 
> Awesome catch man, that smallie you got was a beaut too!


Lol, but this is the only time; and I'm a numbers man, so it was worth it!

Thanks man!


----------



## HOUSE

Cat Mangler said:


> Again House, thanks a ton for putting in the time. I guess we should all be grateful you didn't annihilate everyone's chances of a striper win with that insane fish!
> 
> Also, those gars are awesome, and I love the measuring device you seem to have added to your paddle. Is that boat tape or did you paint it on yourself somehow? Hold up against water trauma well?


I tried a paint pen at first and that worked pretty well but started to chip so I just wrapped little bands of duct tape around it, lol. Once the outer tape fell off, it left behind a white residue that has held up really well. 

-The state record was 49" 25pounds, by the way. You'd sure think one of these 50" fish would at least break 20 pounds, but they all seem to weigh in just under.


----------



## HOUSE

Added a bump on the largemouth bass. Smitty landed a big 22incher...


----------



## Smittyfisher

A hard fighting spot cought on a Zara spoke on the ohio river


----------



## EStrong

BUMP!

YO HOUSE! When are you going to close this out for 2015 and have the awards banquet? LOL...

I'll add these two just because there's barely any Flatties with tape. I know there have been SEVERAL Flatties that are much bigger but nobody's added them. Come on dudes, post your stuff!

Flathead Catfish, 39 Inches. (39 inches measured over the top, 36 inches if tape is flat)
Caught: June 10th
Location: GMR
Other: See "Official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/switching-it-up-6-10-flatbread-run.281996/

Flathead Catfish, 29ish Inches. (29 with the tape flat on the ground, over the top 32 or 33)
Caught: June 10th
Location: GMR
Other: See "Official" report here. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/switching-it-up-6-10-flatbread-run.281996/

View media item 77759View media item 77758View media item 77756


----------



## HOUSE

Oh wow, I guess it's over-due to wrap this one up for 2015! 
!!!LAST CALL!!!


----------



## EStrong

HOUSE said:


> Oh wow, I guess it's over-due to wrap this one up for 2015!
> !!!LAST CALL!!!


Just want to point out, I had the largest flattie with tape for 2015 though I know others caught much larger and didn't bother. You didn't update my post that was in before "last call". No biggie, you've been smokin stuff and I've got a stack of dead Yotes in my pickup I need to dump, lol.


----------



## deltaoscar

Props on the great thread House. Open the envelope already and make it official.

Give the people what they want.

Update: Sorry, just seen your new 2016 post, including the 2015 winners. Congrats to all.


----------

